# Doordash stealing tips



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

This seems like a caviar order, but every time I get ‘tips are added or adjusted after delivery’ I never receive anything.

Couple of days ago I completed this order and it doesn’t make sense. $10 base pay?

I’m very skeptical about doordash since they acquired caviar. Few orders in a row I’ve been receiving $7 tips. But I think the customers are tipping more. Then I get this order which kind of proved me right... $3 base pay + $7 tip for me.

I would also like to add, upon reviewing my previous earnings. It seems restaurants that worked with caviar give me a solid $7. I only used to drive with caviar so I used to get percentage tips and they were big, same restaurants under doordash either I get nothing or that $7 again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

RavenK said:


> *Doordash stealing tips*


We're all rich here, making life changing money. Did we really need it, anyway? :rollseyes:


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

whay I see on my trips is tha if the tip is good they pay you less fare


----------

